# Subwoofer Not Thumping As Hard



## happy (Oct 6, 2011)

So I have a very strange problem. My subwoofer is not thumping as hard.  I can barely feel the thump much less hear it.  So I set on the back of the sub to around 70-80%.  I have it connected to a receiver and the receiver is connected to a pc.  I have tested blu-ray movies, rip movies, and youtube videos and none of these format seem to send the subwoofer signal.  I checked in the audio settings and it is set to 5.1 so the .1 means that the subwoofer should have signal.  What am I doing wrong?

Edit: I also tried setting from the receiver setting the speakers large and small, but the subwoofer seems to still be lacking.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2011)

check your audio device CP you might have the center/sub "swapped" also make sure that the you are connected to the right port on your amp. sometimes i get confused because a picture of like sub out will be inbetween 2 holes and im like WTF?

EDIT: honestly both of these have happened to me. and those are HOURS ill never get back, the easiest way to do this i have found. is check and recheck and then check 2 more times your wire config. go into your CP and in audio were you can select 5.1 hit the test button and make sure evefrything is working good.

After check your device CP and make sure your center/sub arent swapped. If they arent or you dont have the option fiddle with settings in your AMP make sure it knows its pushing to a sub. make sure its also set to 5.1 and its not forcing stereo sampling. if all else fails get pissed throw something small smoke a cigg have sex and come back to it.


----------



## timta2 (Oct 6, 2011)

You could also hook the subwoofer to another receiver or component to make sure that the subwoofer is working correctly and there isn't a problem with the amp.


----------



## happy (Oct 6, 2011)

How do I know if the center/sub is swapped?  I have the hdmi coming out of the pc to the receiver HDMI 1.  I also pressed on the subwoofer in the audio device CP and it also makes a thump, but in my opinion it is kind of week.  I am using 7 channel stereo so I believe every channel should be loud right?  I know that the sub is working correctly because before I was fiddling with the audio device CP and the receiver setting, the sub was coming out substantially loud and I could definitely feel the thump even at an adequate listening level.  Actually the sub was so low that was the reason why I was fiddling the the audio device CP in the first place.  Do I have to equalize the subwoofer to +10db or -10dB?



Solaris17 said:


> check your audio device CP you might have the center/sub "swapped" also make sure that the you are connected to the right port on your amp. sometimes i get confused because a picture of like sub out will be inbetween 2 holes and im like WTF?
> 
> EDIT: honestly both of these have happened to me. and those are HOURS ill never get back, the easiest way to do this i have found. is check and recheck and then check 2 more times your wire config. go into your CP and in audio were you can select 5.1 hit the test button and make sure evefrything is working good.
> 
> After check your device CP and make sure your center/sub arent swapped. If they arent or you dont have the option fiddle with settings in your AMP make sure it knows its pushing to a sub. make sure its also set to 5.1 and its not forcing stereo sampling. if all else fails get pissed throw something small smoke a cigg have sex and come back to it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2011)

yes if your pushing 7 audio channels but the pc is listed as 5.1 and or you only have a 5.1 setup its going to sound bad it needs to be in sync everything needs to be set to 5.1 and yes you are correct you would need to use amp bass management to control the sub if you know what you did set it up how you had it before when it was too loud and control the bass via the amp. if you would like to make it so you dont need to do this "often" you can look into and study up on equilizers and control what freq the sub will pick up on.


----------

